# Hunting Club in South Carolina



## Russell Creek (Jan 8, 2007)

We have 8 openings for 2007.

1502 acres of continuous prime deer hunting land.  Tract has a variety of habitats everything from 30 plus year old pines to 1 year old planted pines, hardwoods, creek bottoms,  powerline, and a good road system.  Membership will consist of access from Jan. to Jan.  Land has been managed since 1999.  Food plots has been planted on the tract since the late 90’s.  Well over 2000 acres in the surrounding area practicing some kind of mangment.


Bow only section
Club stands
Power line
4-mile road threw the tract
Summer and winter food plots
Deer, turkeys, bobcats, foxes, coyotes, limited number of quail
Foot traffic only section.  Limited vehicle or ATV traffic on the entire track of land except to retrieve deer during the deer season.
Guest policy
First come First server per hunt.
Free Camping (except electricity)
Maxium number memberships 19
Membership $1200.  

Here's some pictures of last year harvest.


----------



## ejm (Jan 9, 2007)

Which county?


----------



## Russell Creek (Jan 10, 2007)

McCormick Country South Carolina


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 4, 2007)

Still have openings.
Here's a picture we got recently.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 16, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 17, 2007)

pm sent back, give me a call I am more than willing to answer any questions and give you a tour of the club.
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 25, 2007)

We still have some openings....Club is located in McCormick County SC near a small town called Mount Carmel on Hwy 81.

Here's a picture of a 11 point that has a broken tine. Just got this off the camera this weekend with some other pictures.


----------



## Russell Creek (Feb 26, 2007)

Todd E spoke w/ your father tonight hope ya'll can make it Saturday, if not let me know.


----------



## bowhtr (Mar 2, 2007)

hey, 
saw the info and pictures and I am very interested. How far is McCormick county from hart county GA?


----------



## Russell Creek (Mar 2, 2007)

Sent you a PM Back with info.


----------



## redwards (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bump ttt*

Only 6 spots left now.


----------



## Russell Creek (Mar 19, 2007)

We are down to 5 openings.


----------



## redwards (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bumpp...*

Bump to top.


----------



## bowhunterwill (Mar 27, 2007)

How many openings left and approximately how far from central Florida are you located?


----------



## Todd E (Mar 27, 2007)

Last I heard RC say, was that there were still five openings. That may have changed..I don't know. 

If you were to draw, basically, a straight line due east from Athens GA just over into SC......that is where club is located.

Mapquest says 530 miles at a lil under 9 hrs via Atlanta


----------



## Russell Creek (Apr 22, 2007)

ONLY 4 OPENING LEFT


----------



## TIGER (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there a phone number to contact you?


----------



## Russell Creek (Apr 24, 2007)

Sent you a pm with my number.


----------



## Russell Creek (May 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## SCMANN (May 23, 2007)

*Hunting Club Lease:*

Would like more information about your hunting club, if you still have openings.  Steve


----------



## Russell Creek (May 24, 2007)

Sent you a pm back with my phone numbers. Give me a call will answer any questions you have..  Thanks for showing interest.


----------



## Russell Creek (Jun 25, 2007)

Still have a couple of openings left.


----------



## Russell Creek (Jul 1, 2007)

Largemouthcrj74 I have sent you an e-mail in responce to your inquire..


----------



## Russell Creek (Jul 31, 2007)

3 openings left


----------

